
5 Top Gadgets That Are Essential When Traveling – DanylkoWeb - jdanylko
http://www.danylkoweb.com/Blog/5-top-gadgets-that-are-essential-when-traveling-QJ#.VHMW_o83apI.hackernews
======
CarolineW
More accurately - "A few things I've found useful when traveling." They're not
essential, but I freely admit that experience tells me they are useful.

But the title as it stands is classic click-bait hyperbole.

